# Conibear stabilizers



## coyotesniper

Does anybody use them and where can i get some?


----------



## catcapper

I usally make my own. Cumberlands north west trappers supply carries a bunch of stabilizers
Think there web site is www.nwtrappers.com


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I use to trap many years ago but the supplier I dont remember but there was a magazine Fur Fish N Game that i use to get that had all kinds of suppliers in it. I used conibers to trap mink musk rat and raccoons in Ohio growing up. Hope that helps I know they are still around I went to their web site about a month ago.


----------



## CrillyCamp

What size conibear are you looking to stabilize and what critter are you trapping?


----------



## coyotesniper

110 and 220 conibear for trapping raccoon and muskrat


----------



## Makwa

I use conibears to trap mink, marten, fisher, lynx, otter, muskrat and beaver mostly. I never buy stabilizers, I make my own.


----------



## tjc1230

I used a few but it just added weight to cary. About the only stableizer i use often are the ones you screw or nail to a running pole.


----------



## buckshot

ihave about 3 dz stablilizers for my 220s,,hardly ever use em,, still dont know why i bought em, the sticks i use are allready on site, and free


----------

